# Brandschutztor <->  Fördertechnik mit Not-Halt, was zählt



## Aventinus (28 Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab grad das Problem, eine Fördertechnik durch ein Brandschutztor zu basteln. Wenn an der FT Not-Halt betätigt wurde steht die FT logischerweise. 
Im Brandfall fährt die FT das Brandschutztor frei, damit dieses schließen kann - auch logisch.
Wenn im Brandfall der Not-Halt betätigt wird und ein Tranportgut im Tor steht hab ich ein Priosierungsproblem. 

Wo kann ich nachlesen, wie dann zu verfahren ist. Hat da jemand eine Idee? Danke!


----------



## oliver.tonn (28 Januar 2021)

Die Frage wäre, was da gefördert wird? Im Bereich der Intralogistik von Klamotten wurde das so gelöst, dass ein Segment im Bereich des Brandschutztores beweglich war. Im Brandfall wurde die Verriegelung gelöst, das Segment klappte nach unten aus dem Bereich des Brandschutztores weg und das Tor wurde geschlossen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Januar 2021)

Ich vermute mal, bei ihm ist es so wie bei mir auch so oft:

Palettentransportband von Bereich 1 zu Bereich 2 hat eine Lücke von ca. 150mm, im Brandfall fährt das Tor automatisch zu ( zwischen den Bändern ).
Wir hatten bei einer Molkerei das letzte mal eine Installation ( ca. 8 Jahre her ), da war ein Schaltschrank mit Pufferbatterien mit am Tor, welche
per Wechselrichter im Brandfall unsere zwei Bänder angesteuert hat ( also wenn wir kompletten Spannungsausfall hätten, würde die Tor-Steuerung noch versuchen,
die Scherkante freizufahren und sobald die Lichtschranke frei ist, fährt das Tor zu ).

Fragt mich nicht, wie Normen usw. dazu lauten, diese Technik wurde damals von der Molkerei gestellt und umgesetzt.


----------



## Aventinus (28 Januar 2021)

Danke schon mal, es geht mir primär um das Normenthema und sekundär um den Anwendungsfall. Bisher wars meisten so wie von DeltaMikeAir beschrieben, Rollenförderer an den Kasten der Torsteuerung mitangeklemmt und nicht mehr drüber nachgedacht. Und klar ist auch, dass in einem klassichen IH-Bereich, in dem sowieso keiner ist, ausgerechnet dann jemand einen Not-Halt betätigt, wenns brennt halte ich für wenig wahrscheinlich. Aber dennoch würde mich interessieren, wie das zu priorisieren ist.
Ach ja, wegklappen ist in dem speziellen Anwendungsfall nicht... da fährt eine Lineareinheit durch.


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Januar 2021)

Also für mich ist das klar - der Not-Halt des Gerätes (oder wie immer du das nennen möchtest) hat Vorrang. Was wäre denn die Alternative ... bzw. was passiert wenn die Fördertechnik nach Not-Halt erstmal noch so 2 bis 20 Sekunden weiterfördert ?
Ich hatte so etwas mal in Verbindung mit einem FTS (ich denke das ist irgendwie vergleichbar) - in dem Fall hat das Brandschutztor dann halt Pech. Es kann ja sogar sein, das (Not-Halt mal Aussen vor) das FTS aufgrund eines Fehlers (oder was auch immer) dummerweise da stehenbleibt (oder dein Fördergut) - was ist dann ? Ich würde mal sagen, dass diese Situation an dem Brandschutztor irgendwie mit betrachtet worden sein muss ...
In dem von mir genannten Fall war es einfach am Ende eine Abwägung der Wahrscheinlichkeit ... Die Sache mit dem FTS und dem Brandschutztor ist von der Feuerwehr abgesegnet worden - sogar der wesentlich wahrscheinlichere Fall, dass das FTS gerade da durchfährt wenn der Feueralarm kommt - da durften wir das Tor sogar verzögern ...
Da ich aber bei der Firma nicht mehr bin kann ich dir dazu leider keine Unterlagen zukommen lassen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Aventinus (28 Januar 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Also für mich ist das klar - der Not-Halt des Gerätes (oder wie immer du das nennen möchtest) hat Vorrang. Was wäre denn die Alternative ... bzw. was passiert wenn die Fördertechnik nach Not-Halt erstmal noch so 2 bis 20 Sekunden weiterfördert ?
> Ich hatte so etwas mal in Verbindung mit einem FTS (ich denke das ist irgendwie vergleichbar) - in dem Fall hat das Brandschutztor dann halt Pech. Es kann ja sogar sein, das (Not-Halt mal Aussen vor) das FTS aufgrund eines Fehlers (oder was auch immer) dummerweise da stehenbleibt (oder dein Fördergut) - was ist dann ? Ich würde mal sagen, dass diese Situation an dem Brandschutztor irgendwie mit betrachtet worden sein muss ...
> In dem von mir genannten Fall war es einfach am Ende eine Abwägung der Wahrscheinlichkeit ... Die Sache mit dem FTS und dem Brandschutztor ist von der Feuerwehr abgesegnet worden - sogar der wesentlich wahrscheinlichere Fall, dass das FTS gerade da durchfährt wenn der Feueralarm kommt - da durften wir das Tor sogar verzögern ...
> Da ich aber bei der Firma nicht mehr bin kann ich dir dazu leider keine Unterlagen zukommen lassen ...
> ...



Danke Larry für deine Ausführung. Das mir der Verzögerung ist klar, das ist ja bei jedem Transportvorgang so, dass das Tor nicht immer schließen kann. Jedoch denke ich, ist es so dass die Zeit nicht beliebig lang sein darf, während der Not-Halt ja schon beliebig lang gedrückt sein könnte. Ich denke, im Brandfall wird sich keiner um den Not-Halt kümmern. Klar ist auch, wenn eine Kiste im Tor stehen bleibt (Ausfall der Motors z.B.) kann das Tor nicht schließen. Eine 100% sichere Lösung aus Brandschutzsicht kann es mit einem Tor nicht geben - da bräuchte es eine Schleuse. Gefühlt hätte ich meine Situation als tolerierbares Restrisiko betrachtet. Aber gefühlt ist eben nicht gewusst.


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Januar 2021)

Dann hol dir die Feuerwehr dazu ins Boot ... das wäre mein Ansatz (hatten wir damals auch so gemacht).
Mit einer Schleuse ist es genausowenig gelöst - dadurch ändert sich das Problem ja nicht.
Den Not-Halt nekommst du in diesem Fall nicht 100%ig abgebildet - aus dem Bauch würde ich aber generell sagen :  Personenschutz vor Objektschutz.
Aber wie geschrieben - externen Gutachter oder Sachverständiger ist immer eine gute Entscheidung ...


----------



## Aventinus (28 Januar 2021)

So wird’s wohl werden, wobei ich schon gern ein offizielles Dokument dazu hätte.

Trotzdem nochmal Danke an alle!


----------



## JSEngineering (28 Januar 2021)

Kann man denn nicht den Bereich um das Tor so schützen (Zaun?), dass ein Not-Halt-Grund in diesem Bereich nicht passieren kann und somit bei einem Not-Aus trotzdem dieser Bereich freigefahren werden kann?

Dann wäre beiden Umständen Sorge getragen.

Und ansonsten würde ich auf die Risiko-Bewertung schauen: Was verursacht im schlimmsten Fall mehr Schaden: Die Palette fährt weiter und eine Person quetscht sich den Arm ODER Das Tor fährt nicht zu und 300 Mitarbeiter können potentiell am Rauchvergiftung sterben.
Übertrieben... aber so denke ich, muß bewertet werden.

Und ganz sicher: Feuerwehr dazu holen, am besten große Runde mit dem Kollegen der Arbeitssicherheit.


----------



## stevenn (29 Januar 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Und ansonsten würde ich auf die Risiko-Bewertung schauen: Was verursacht im schlimmsten Fall mehr Schaden: Die Palette fährt weiter und eine Person quetscht sich den Arm ODER Das Tor fährt nicht zu und 300 Mitarbeiter können potentiell am Rauchvergiftung sterben.
> Übertrieben... aber so denke ich, muß bewertet werden.


die Wahrscheinlichkeit würde ich aber auch nicht vergessen. Ist es wahrscheinlicher, dass es brennt, oder dass jemand einen Not-Halt drückt.

wie wäre es bei Brandmeldesignal zu schauen (mit einem Sensor) ob sich etwas zwischen der Brandschutztür befindet und wenn ja noch bisschen weiter zu fahren. WEnn nicht, dann kann man sofort Not-Halt auslösen. 
Wenn jetzt dazu ein Not-Halt gedrückt wird, wird er bestimmt nicht innerhalb dieser 2-3 s gedrückt, in der ich an der STelle noch wegfahre. Wenn der Not-Halt später gedrückt wird, ist die Brandschutztür schon frei. 
Jetzt gibt es noch den Fall, das zuerst not-Halt gedrückt wird und dann brandmeldesignal auslöst. das ist dann doof, aber dann müsste auch genau jetzt etwas zwischen der Brandschutztür sein. Die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich etwas dazwischen befindet ist viel geringer.
aber somit wäre schon mal mehr abgefangen.

Bitte für die Risikobeurteilung


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Januar 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> die Wahrscheinlichkeit würde ich aber auch nicht vergessen. Ist es wahrscheinlicher, dass es brennt, oder dass jemand einen Not-Halt drückt.



Es kann aber auch sein das dein Kabelkanal brennt und die Not-Aus-Leitung zerstört und damit einen Not-Aus auslöst.  Schön ist auch immer die Diskussion wo denn das Fördergut hingefahren werden soll. Es kann ja sein ,das das Fördergut brennt und dann wird es in Förderrichtung in den nächsten Brandabschnitt gefahren  Bisher habe ich da immer nur ein Schulterzucken als Antwort bekommen 

Bei unseren Installationen hat das Brandschutztor einen Akku, die Steuerung bekommt auch ein Not-Halt-Signal. Was der Brandtorersteller damit macht ist sein Problem. Die Argumentation für den Akku ist immer "Schaltschrank brennt". Dann ist auch der Not-Aus ausgelöst. Also nicht mehr mein Problem


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Januar 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Schön ist auch immer die Diskussion wo denn das Fördergut hingefahren werden soll. Es kann ja sein ,das das Fördergut brennt und dann wird es in Förderrichtung in den nächsten Brandabschnitt gefahren



Das ist natürlich ein interessanter Aspekt. Wenn dieses natürlich brennt, dann versucht man es auf Teufel komm raus noch durch die
Schleuse zu fahren damit man sie schließen kann. Und schon brennt es auf beiden Seiten. Wahrscheinlich wird diese Möglichkeit
so hingenommen, da die Chancen zwar da sind aber gering sind dass dieser Fall eintritt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Januar 2021)

Das meinte ich ja mit "Abwägung der Wahrscheinlichkeiten" ...
In diesem Konstrukt (oder vergleichbaren Konstrukten) lassen sich niemals alle Szenarien abdecken. Das stellt die Ausführung von Axel ja sehr schön dar ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## MFreiberger (29 Januar 2021)

Moin,



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Es kann ja sein ,das das Fördergut brennt und dann wird es in Förderrichtung in den nächsten Brandabschnitt gefahren



ja, witzig ist das auch im HRL: Wenn das Fördergut auf dem LAM brennt, soll das RBG dann in Service-/Grundposition fahren?

Ja - damit die Feuerwehr durch die Fluchttür frei in die Gasse laufen kann
Nein - damit das Feuer nicht in der ganzen Gasse verteilt wird

Also, soweit ich weiß, muss* dies der Versicherer des Betreibers bestimmen.

VG

MFreibeger

* bzw. sollte


----------



## Aventinus (30 Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen! Vielen Dank an alle. Das sind alles genau die Gedankenspiele, die ich dazu auch schon durch hab. Wahrscheinlich fährt das Tor wegen einem Brandfall nie zu weil es glücklicherweise sehr selten brennt (ich spreche nicht von Sägewerken ). Es gibt in jedem dieser Fälle immer genau die Konstellation, die aus der Reihe tanzt und bei der die Vorgehensweise falsch ist. 

Schön wäre wenn in irgend einer Brandschutzbestimmung stehen würde, dass der Brandschutz immer vorrangig zu behandeln ist - oder eben hinten ansteht. Aber so einfach wird’s wohl nicht sein.


----------



## Senator42 (30 Januar 2021)

> Wahrscheinlich fährt das Tor wegen einem Brandfall nie zu weil es glücklicherweise sehr selten brennt

Wie beim Auto-Tüv , muss das Tor regelmäßig geprüft werden.  (ok, es brennt dabei wohl nicht.)
Auch Notaus-Taster, Türen, LS  etc.  regelmäßig prüfen.


Hab mal einen Knopf gedrückt,  den falschen,  alle Tore gingen runter,  die komplette Halle.
ob grad ne palette (Konserven) dazwischen war, weiss ich aber nicht mehr.


----------

